# Western Flyer Year Identification



## Brian (Jul 13, 2016)

I am very new to The Cabe and still have a lot to learn regarding vintage bikes. I did a recent post for help identifying year of a Hawthorne frame and several people helped me very much. I came across this ladies Western Flyer and although I am not particularly drawn to ladies bikes, this one in particular I was drawn to. I was told by the previous owner (which seemed to have much knowledge of vintage bikes), that it was thought to be a late 30's bike. Serial number I found on left rear dropout which was 92189.  I was hoping to get some other opinions from my fellow "Cabemen". Thanks in advance!


----------



## Intense One (Jul 13, 2016)

I would agree....mid-late 30's ol' girl!  She's an old cutie!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks like a monark built western flyer with that chain ring on it!


----------



## Brian (Jul 13, 2016)

Intense One said:


> I would agree....mid-late 30's ol' girl!  She's an old cutie!



Ha ha! Thanks, she'll look a bit cuter with some rejuvenation!


----------



## Brian (Jul 13, 2016)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Looks like a monark built western flyer with that chain ring on it!



I depend on this type of info for knowledge I do not yet obtain. With time I'll get a bit smarter! Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 19, 2016)

The serial suggests 1941, and the chain guard does too. Monark numbers, especially prewar, can be iffy, but I think this is accurate.


----------



## Brian (Jul 19, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The serial suggests 1941, and the chain guard does too. Monark numbers, especially prewar, can be iffy, but I think this is accurate.



Thank you for your help. I plan on giving her a good cleaning up in the winter and give this one to my wife.


----------

